
Content Security Policy: Embedded Enforcement - nailer
https://mikewest.github.io/csp-embedded-enforcement/
======
nailer
This is (among other things) a way for websites to control the content that
gets loaded in their ads.

Since ad networks themselves do a poor job of auditing their content, this is
a useful ability for ad-supported sites.

